# Anyone have experience with Fairfield Plantation



## keys2heaven (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm looking at a Wyndham/Fairfield Plantation TS located in Villa Rica for purchase. Read some reviews on the review portion of this site. However, I searched this forum and found nothing about these properties. I'm picking this location as it is one location that I KNOW my wife will travel to. Didn't want to buy something that we'd never visit and have to bank or exchange only. 

If anyone has stayed there or owns one of these, can you PM me?

I am interested in floorplans of the units as well as I can't seem to find any online. 

Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## Debbyd57 (Dec 13, 2007)

I would recommend posting this under the Fairfield section.  I would also recommend joining the following FF owners site:  http://forums.atozed.com/index.php

I own FF points but have never stayed at this resort.  If you buy a fixed week, you have to use that week at that resort every year, but if you buy FF points, you can stay at any of the resorts when you choose. (as long as you have enough points).  You also need to check the maint. fee.  All the FF resorts have different fees.  I just don't know enough about that resort to know what their maint fees are.  Also, make sure you are getting a really good price if you are buying a fixed week.  Fairfield points and fixed weeks on the resale market are very low priced.  I would recommend studying up as much as possible and then shopping around before purchasing.  If it were up to me, I would buy points so if your vacation plans ever want to change, you have a lot of optional places to go without paying an exchange fee.  If you own FF points, you don't pay extra to go to another resort and FF has lots of options.   Debby


----------



## keys2heaven (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Debby. I did join the forum and have posted there. Awaiting contract for 1BR/1BA, annual fixed week 35 at FF Plantation. Chosing this as home resport because it is something we will have time to use and my wife loves Georgia. So, for us, it's a good decision. Plus, price is very right. 

Only thing I question is our ability to use it for 2008. Seems like you need to reserve your week 13 months in advance? So, if we don't have the deed by, say, late January, we're SOL for '08 on our week? Is our only choice to then bank our week and exchange for something else? We really wanted to go down to Georgia this next year.

Confused on that part.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Dec 14, 2007)

Not sure but if you are buying a fixed week (35) seems to me that you shouldn't have to reserve it. You own it.  That is the difference between fixed weeks, floating weeks, and points. If it were me I would call the seller and confirm the FIXED week status.  If you have to reserve ahead then ask the seller to reserve the week for you.

Just my humble opinion.

Abaco-Bob


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 14, 2007)

*We love the PLantation*

We stay there every  time we can..  It is beautiful and our favorite Wyndham for its decor...unbelievable, high Victorian modern, beautifully remodeled.  We would buy this in a heartbeat if we were buying....

I


----------



## joestein (Dec 14, 2007)

We are staying there the last week in August 2008.  I hope it is a nice as you make it sound.

Joe


----------



## keys2heaven (Dec 14, 2007)

Joe,

Which unit will you be in?


----------



## joestein (Dec 14, 2007)

We are in Lake Tara III building, but I have to check what unit at home.  Will you be there at that time?

Joe


----------



## keys2heaven (Dec 14, 2007)

Joe: 

We'll be there from Aug 30 - Sept. 6 (week 35) in a Tara I. 
Do you own the Tara III or did you get this via exchange?

Mike


----------



## hajjah (Dec 15, 2007)

We are booked to be there in a 2 bdrm/sleeps 8, during spring break from 3/22-29/08.  It took a long time to get this unit since our main purpose in going is to house hunt in the suburbs of Atlanta during that time.  This is the closest resort to Atlanta Airport.  From what I've read, the resort is about the best in GA.  We might have a lot of driving to do for the area we'll be searching for a house, but that was the best we could do.  The reviews were dated, but do not sound that bad.


----------



## joestein (Dec 16, 2007)

I will be there from 8/22 to 8/29 in unit # 268 in Lake Tara III.   Seems like we will just miss each other.

Does anyone know anything about this unit?  What it faces or what condition it is in?

Joe


----------



## hajjah (Dec 17, 2007)

Those of you who are booked into Fairfield Plantation, how do you know which section you are in?  Our RCI confirmation only says 2 bdrm w/loft, sleeps 8.


----------



## joestein (Dec 21, 2007)

One of the sections "Lake Tara III", broke off from Fairfield Mgmt.  My exchange was into lake Tara III, rather than Fairfield  Plantation.  My RCI form lists the room number.

Some properties list the room number on the RCI form.  Fairfield properties never do, they assign you a unit when you arrive.

JOe


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 31, 2007)

hajjah said:


> Those of you who are booked into Fairfield Plantation, how do you know which section you are in?  Our RCI confirmation only says 2 bdrm w/loft, sleeps 8.



If you have a loft, then you will probably be in the Gardens buildings, which are across the street from the lake, but are separate buildings!!!!!  are huge, with several screened porches, and a loft upstairs with twin beds.  

I have a site map I can send you if you wish.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Jan 3, 2008)

hajjah said:


> We are booked to be there in a 2 bdrm/sleeps 8, during spring break from 3/22-29/08.  It took a long time to get this unit since our main purpose in going is to house hunt in the suburbs of Atlanta during that time.  This is the closest resort to Atlanta Airport.  From what I've read, the resort is about the best in GA.  We might have a lot of driving to do for the area we'll be searching for a house, but that was the best we could do.  The reviews were dated, but do not sound that bad.


Hey Hajjah - my brother-in-law and his family have their home for sale in Douglasville (suburb between Villa Rica and Atlanta). Email me if you want more info. It's a very nice home in a good location.


----------



## Patty (Jan 4, 2008)

We just got home from Lake Tara III last night.    Units are for sale for $1000,  $2000, and $3000 on the sheet that came in our packet.  They all were listed with FSP points varying from 77,000 to 105,000.  Three weeks listed as white weeks (October I think) had 126,000 points.  Does FSP mean Fairshare Plus?  I thought 154,000 points were needed for a week so what would you do with 77,000?  But then I guess you could buy two of these weeks and pay maintenance on two and still be paying less than buying from the developer.


----------



## mshatty (Jan 5, 2008)

Patty said:


> We just got home from Lake Tara III last night.    Units are for sale for $1000,  $2000, and $3000 on the sheet that came in our packet.  They all were listed with FSP points varying from 77,000 to 105,000.  Three weeks listed as white weeks (October I think) had 126,000 points.  Does FSP mean Fairshare Plus?  I thought 154,000 points were needed for a week so what would you do with 77,000?  But then I guess you could buy two of these weeks and pay maintenance on two and still be paying less than buying from the developer.



Patti,

The FSP does mean Fairshare Plus.

As for the various point values, 154,000 points are required to stay for 1 week in a 2BR during the Prime season, weeks 23-32.  The other point values are for 2 BR weeks in Quiet (77,000 ), Value (105,000) and High (126,000) designated times.

So, if someone wanted 154,000 points at Wyn/FF Plantation, he/she should purchase a Prime season week converted to 154,000 FSP points .

ETA:

Note:  Wyn/FF is made up of Lake Tara I, II and III.  Lake Tara I and II allow stays of less than 7 days during all seasons.  Lake Tara III requires full 7 day stays at all times.


----------



## 2Blessed (Jan 7, 2008)

Patty,

Can you comment about the condition of the resort and the units? The TUG review is very old, and I think it is of Fairfield Plantation, which I believe is different than Lake Tara III.  Thanks.

Brenda 



Patty said:


> We just got home from Lake Tara III last night.    Units are for sale for $1000,  $2000, and $3000 on the sheet that came in our packet.  They all were listed with FSP points varying from 77,000 to 105,000.  Three weeks listed as white weeks (October I think) had 126,000 points.  Does FSP mean Fairshare Plus?  I thought 154,000 points were needed for a week so what would you do with 77,000?  But then I guess you could buy two of these weeks and pay maintenance on two and still be paying less than buying from the developer.


----------

